# Malediven 2008 - Der Skipper mit der Glaskugel



## Sailfisch (14. Dezember 2008)

*Malediven November/Dezember 2008*

_*Der Skipper mit der richtigen Glaskugel!*_​
Auch nach dem 4. Trip auf die Malediven war unser anglerisches Interesse an diesem Traumziel im Indischen Ozean nicht erloschen. Wir, das sind Robert (Dorschrobby), Andreas (Big White) und ich, Kai (Sailfisch).

2007 haben wir, auf Grund eines Defektes, die halbe Reise auf der KandiHibaru verbracht, obschon wir eigentlich die kleinere MasHibaru gebucht hatten. Das größere Boot hat uns dabei sehr gut gefallen und für uns war klar, dass wir bei einem weiteren Trip diesen auf der KandiHibaru verbringen wollten. Auf Grund der Größe und dem damit einhergehenden höheren Spritverbrauch ist natürlich auch der Preis höher. Nach reiflicher Überlegung haben wir uns dann entschlossen, einen vierten Mann mitzunehmen. Dabei war der höhere Preis gegen die sich verringernden Trollingdrills abzuwägen. Bei vier Anglern kommt man bei 100 Strikes eben nur 25 Mal dran, wohingegen bei drei Anglern immerhin 33 Bisse verwertet werden können. Die hohe Anzahl der Trollingstrikes – insbesondere der vielen Sails – lässt aber die Mitnahme eines vierten Mannes ohne weiteres zu. Beim Poppern und Jiggen fällt er ohnehin nicht ins Gewicht. Robert war bereits im März 2008 mit einer anderen Gruppe erneut auf den Malediven. Auch dort hatte die Chemie gestimmt, so dass wir ohne großes Zögern André (Story300) als neuen Mitangler hinzuziehen konnten. 






_Unser Boot, die KandiHibaru _​
Ganz selbstverständlich ist diese „Teamerweiterung“ nicht. Unsere erste Reise auf die Malediven hatte gezeigt mit welchen Risiken eine mit – nennen wir es – problematischen Mitreisenden durchgeführte Reise behaftet sein kann. Die wenige Zeit die man Urlaub hat, will man ja schließlich mit Leuten verbringen, mit denen man gut auskommen kann. Gerade wenn man – wie auf den Malediven – zwei Wochen gemeinsam auf einem Boot, welches nur bedingt die Möglichkeit gibt, sich aus dem Weg zu gehen, verbringt, dann sollte die Chemie stimmen. Bei uns jedenfalls hat sie gestimmt. Aber mein Tipp an alle: Sucht Euch für Eure Angelreisen die richtigen Mitangler aus!

So starten wir also am 22. November von Frankfurt in Richtung Male. Der erste Frust stellt sich bereits beim Einchecken ein. Als ich meinen Koffer auf das Förderband wuchte, zeigt die Waage 43 kg. Das geht gar nicht, äußert der Condor-Mitarbeiter, 30 kg sei das absolute Maximum, 32 kg mit Toleranz. Na toll, der 5. Trip und nun solche Probleme gleich zu Anfang. Bis dato gab es da nie Probleme. Also beginnt das große Umverteilen. Einige Rollen ins Handgepäck, Jiggs beim Kollegen in den Koffer etc. Die Schlange hinter uns war nicht sehr kurz und der Gesichtsausdruck einiger Mitflieger ist durchaus kritisch. Wir lassen uns aber nicht beirren und packen in aller Ruhe um. Als ich meinen Koffer dann zum zweiten Mal auf die Waage stelle, zeigt diese 33 kg an. Nach den Äußerung des Condor-Mitarbeiters ja eigentlich ein absolutes no-go. Sichtlich genervt checkt er aber den Koffer ein. 

Als wir unsere Koffer eingecheckt haben, kommt auch die zweite Gruppe, bestehend aus Florian, Thomas und Chris, am Flughafen an. Sie haben parallel zu uns die MasHibaru gebucht. Der deutlich angefressene Mitarbeiter am Schalter knöpft den Dreien für ihr Übergepäck 200,-- € ab. Bei uns hatte er sich noch kulanter gezeigt. Wäre eine dritte Gruppe von Anglern gekommen, er hätte ihnen wohl den Check-In verweigert.

Bereits einige Wochen vor dem Abflug hatten wir uns bei mir getroffen, um einige Gedanken und Ideen auszutauschen. Dabei war auch der Gedanke gereift, dass es ja nichts schaden kann, wenn man zur Motivation aller Beteiligten einen kleinen Wettbewerb ausrichtet. Insbesondere die Crews sollten dadurch mit einem kleinen „Sondertrinkgeld“ motiviert werden. Auch wenn alle Angler immer und immer wieder betont haben, dass das ja alles gar nicht so ernst zu nehmen sei, so zeigte die Auswertung doch, dass die Motivation zu Verlieren doch nicht so ausgeprägt ist. Für mich stand jedenfalls von Anbeginn an fest, wenn ich an einem Wettbewerb teilnehme, dann will ich auch gewinnen. Der Zweck wurde jedenfalls erfüllt, die Jungs waren gut motiviert, die Sportsfreunde von der MasHibaru wurden regelmäßig um 6 Uhr geweckt, damit auch ja keine Zeit verschenkt wird. Bei uns ging es etwas ruhiger zu, der regelmäßige Blick der Crewangehörigen in die Punkteliste zeigte aber, dass auch hier durchaus Interesse am Gewinnen der Malediven-Competition 2008 bestand. 
Das Ergebnis war hauchdünn, 372 zu 366 Punkte.

Aber von Anfang an!

Die Malediven bieten diverse Möglichkeiten der Fischerei. Trolling, Popping, Jigging, Strandfischen, Fliegenfischen und auch Nachtfischen. Außer Strand- und Fliegenfischen wollten wir alles versuchen, wobei wir in diesem Jahr vermehrt auch Jiggen wollten, wozu wir extra ein Echolot mitgebracht hatten. Leider funktionierte es nur teilweise, so dass hier noch deutlicher Optimierungsbedarf besteht. Gleichwohl bekommen wir einige gute Anhaltspunkte über das Echolot. Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass die besten Tiefen zum Jiggen zwischen 50 und 80 m liegen. Kurz über Grund bekommt man auch in tieferen Regionen Bisse von verschiedenen Grouperarten. Diese bieten aber keinen guten Drill und zu meist sterben die Fische, wenn sie aus großer Tiefe an die Oberfläche gebracht werden. André hat sich als wahrer Experte für diese Art der Fischerei entpuppt. Unser Skipper nannte ihn dann auch folgerichtig „Grouperman“! 
Die Auswahl des richtigen Jiggs ist dabei eine ähnliche Wissenschaft wie die Pilkerauswahl für die Fischerei in der Ostsee oder in Norwegen. Wenn es einen akademischen Titel zu erwerben gäbe, könnte sich Jürgen Oeder wohl mittlerweile Dr. j.m. Oeder nennen, wobei j.m. für JiggingMaster steht. Er hat zusammen mit Joachim Volz das verschiedene Verhalten der unterschiedlichsten Jiggs analysiert und im Karlsruher Hafen teilweise auch gefilmt. Wenn Jürgen ins dozieren kommt, dann denke ich immer, was ich doch für ein unwissentliches armes Würstchen bin. Ein Wunder, dass ich überhaupt Fische fange. 
Vielleicht nehmen es die Fische aber nicht ganz so wissenschaftlich. Mein Eindruck ist jedenfalls, dass die Auswahl des richtigen Jiggs nur teilweise für den Erfolg verantwortlich gemacht werden kann. Klar, man muss sich schon für ein Gewicht entscheiden, mit dem man möglichst schnell zum Grund kommt. Bei starker Drift dürften ab Tiefen von 50 m Jiggs unter 200 g. ungeeignet sein. Weil wir meistens in Tiefen um die 100 m gestartet sind, um dann ins Flachere zu driften, habe ich immer einen flachen 350 g Jig gefischt. 





_Hundszahnthunfisch = Dogtoothtuna = Doggie mit dem hauptsächliche verwendeten Jig_​
Damit bin ich sehr gut nach unten gekommen und von den Bissen her lagen wir ohnehin alle auf einem ähnlichen Niveau. Ich hatte mir für diese Reise diverse Jiggs von der am deutschen Markt neuen Firma Hart zugelegt und kann diese guten Gewissens empfehlen. 

Es besteht meines Erachtens keine Veranlassung Jiggs für jenseits der 20-Euromarke zu kaufen. Wo Fisch da war, haben auch alle gefangen. Robert hat eher breitere Jiggs verwendet und war damit nicht weniger erfolgreich. André fischte ähnliche, teilweise etwas kürzere Jiggs als Robert. Andreas verwandte – wie gewohnt – japanisches Hightechmaterial, welches sich aber im Ergebnis auch nicht als fängiger herausgestellt hat.






_Andreas mit Grundbewohner und seinem Hightechjigg _​
Interessant war, dass die verschiedenen Fischarten nicht alle direkt über Grund gebissen haben. Die Bisse der Rusty Jobfish – von denen wir einige auf die Schuppen legen konnten – erfolgten häufig im Mittelwasser, und auch die GT und Doggies stiegen häufig völlig unerwartet ein.  





_Robert und Ibu mit einem Rusty Jobfish _​
Bei dem weiteren Material, namentlich Rolle, Rute, Schnur, Wirbel etc. sollte man auf Qualität achten. Hier zu sparen kann sich als verhängnisvoller Fehler erweisen. Als Rollen taugen ernsthaft nur Shimano Stella 10.000 oder größer, Daiwa Saltiga Dogfight oder „normale“ Saltigas. Vielleicht mögen die kleineren Fische bis 15 kg auch noch mit anderem Gerät zu fangen sein, spätestens bei einem größeren Thunfisch ist aber dann Feierabend. Man muss genügend Schnurreserven zur Verfügung haben, um den ersten Run zu parieren.
Als großer Vorteil hat sich die Verwendung von eingefärbter Schnur erwiesen. Ich habe die Stroft GTP Multicolor 32 kg gefischt.

Diese wechselt alle 10 m die Färbung, so dass man jederzeit weiß, in welcher Tiefe man ungefähr fischt. Merkt man also, dass es 100 m tief ist, kann man sich noch etwas zurückhalten, um dann zwischen 80 und 50 m richtig Gas zu geben. In der Stärke mit 32 kg hat die Schnur alle Herausforderungen ohne Probleme gemeistert. Beim Nachtfischen habe ich damit auch einen ordentlichen Rochen nach ca. 20minütigem Drill bezwingen können.





_Leider nicht das passende Gimbal! _​




_Nach zähem Kampf zeigt sich der Rochen an der Oberfläche_​ 
Bei diesem Trip habe ich eine Alutecnos Jigging Rute in der stärke 20/50 Lb benutzt. Die Doggies bis zu 9 kg hat sie ohne Probleme gemeistert, bei dem nächtlichen Rochendrill kam sie aber an die Belastungsgrenze. Ich werde mir wohl die stärkere Rute 30/60 zulegen.
Robert hat eine Jigrex von Shimano gefischt. Am vorletzten Tag hakte Robert zunächst einen Rochen in einer ähnliche Größe wie ich tags zuvor. Auch da hatte er ordentlich zu kämpfen. Was dann aber kam, sollte den ersten Drill müde aussehen lassen. Ein Fisch von ca. 2,5m aus der Art der Gitarren- oder Geigenrochen packte sich den Naturköder, den Robert an der Jigrute abgelassen hatte. Nach ca. 40minütigem Drill, indem der Fisch immer wieder relativ unbekümmert das Doppelte an Schnur von der Rolle gerissen was Robert zuvor mühselig erkämpft hatte, konnte André den Fisch wieder vom Haken befreien. Robert legte erstmal eine schöpferische Pause von 20 Minuten ein. Der zähe Badenser war sichtlich mitgenommen. Trotz Harness, ein sehr harter Drill!





_Ein imposanter Zeitgenossen, welcher Robert alles abverlangt hat_​
Schließlich zeigte sich, dass auch unsere Crew durchaus Interesse an der Fischerei hat. Beim Jiggen durfte man sich nicht von der Rute entfernen, um etwa eine Zigarette zu rauchen oder ähnliches, der Skipper war sofort zur Stelle und begann dann mit der freien Rute zu jiggen. Durchaus auch mit Erfolg.





_Der Skipper, Ibrahim, mit einem gejiggten GT_​
Auch Ibu, der Chefmaat, hatte Spaß am Jiggen. Meine Rute habe ich ihm gerne zur Verfügung gestellt. Er war stolz wie ein Spanier, als er beim abendlichen Jiggen mit kleinerem Jig, den ich mit Knicklichtern bewaffnet hatte, seinen ersten Fisch gejiggt hatte.

Leider entpuppte sich die Popperfischerei dieses Jahr – zumindest für uns – als äußerst zäh. In den Jahren zuvor hatten wir keine Probleme mit drei bis vier Popperstopps die Anzahl der beim Trolling gefangenen Fische zu toppen. Wer gedacht hatte, dass das sich bei vier Mann noch viel leichter einstellen sollte, der sah sich leider getäuscht. Die GT´s hatten wohl keinen Bock auf unsere Popper. Tagesfänge von 2 GT´s waren dabei und hätten uns wohl schwer frustriert, wenn wir nicht anderweitig erfolgreich gewesen wären. Auch die Größe ließ stark zu wünschen übrig, 16 kg war der größte. Alles andere als zufriedenstellend!
An Poppern haben wir die verschiedensten Modelle versucht, wobei wir feststellen mussten, dass einige sehr schlecht liefen. Ich habe gegen Ende nur noch mit meinen Selbstbauten oder den Monster-Pop von Hart gefischt. 
Die Jungs auf der MasHibaru haben uns in Sachen Poppern deutlich abgezogen, insbesondere Chris aus Luxemburg hat alles in Grund und Boden gepoppert. Nach Erzählungen von Florian und Thomas hat er wie das „Duracellmännchen“ stur den ganzen Tag durchgepoppert und seine Riesenpopper durch das Wasser gedroschen. GT´s über 30 kg konnte er dabei erwischen. Florian und Thomas standen das eine oder andere Mal staunend daneben! 
Bei uns gab es in Sachen Popperfischen allerdings nichts zu bestaunen. André fing einen Jobfisch, der die einzige Abwechslung brachte.    





_Robert und ich mit GT _​




_Robert, Andreas und ich mit GT_​
Trotz der schlechten Popperfischerei ist das Team KandiHibaru mit dem Trip 2008 rundum zufrieden. Andreas und ich waren – den 2008-Trip mitberechnet – fünf Mal auf den Malediven, Robert sogar sechs und André immerhin drei Mal. Bis auf den März-2008-Trip von André und Robert wurden keine Marline gesichtet, geschweige denn gefangen. Sowohl die Crew der MasHibaru als auch der KandiHibaru berichteten uns zwar davon, dass es teilweise zu Marlinattacken gekommen sei, einige wurden dabei auch gelandet. Die Anzahl sei aber sehr überschaubar und die Landungsquote liegt nach Auskunft des Kapitäns der KandiHibaru bei 1:5. 
Bei genauerem Überlegen kann das eigentlich auch nicht überraschen. Die Boote auf den Malediven sind für diese Arte der Fischerei nicht konzipiert. Zu Marlinstrikes kommt es allenfalls, wenn die Boote zwischen den verschiedenen Atollen wechseln und dabei in den Offshorebereich vordringen. Eine gezielte Fischerei auf Marlin ist mit den Booten kaum zu empfehlen. Beim Trolling verwenden wir nur Ruten bis zur 50 Lbs-Klasse. Zwar habe ich auch von Kollegen gehört, welche 80iger Gerät mitgeführt haben. Dies erscheint mir aber nicht besonders sinnvoll. Zunächst kann man kaum eine komplette Bestückung an 80iger-Gerät (mindestens vier Kombos) mitschleppen. Das gibt einfach das begrenzte Reisegepäck nicht her. Ob es großen Sinn macht, eine 80iger mitlaufen zu lassen, darf nach meiner Meinung bezweifelt werden. Die Fische haben doch die unangenehme Angewohnheit, sich doch eher die leichteste Rute auszusuchen. Aber selbst wenn man eine 80iger mitlaufen lässt, so kann die kaum richtig justiert in die Rutenhalter abgelegt werden. Stellte man dort nämlich eine Bremskraft von über 10 kg als Strikepunkt ein, würde nach meiner Einschätzung bei einem Biss die gesamte Heckreling, in der sich die Rutenhalter befinden, abgerissen. Nochmals, für diese Art der Fischerei sind die Boote nicht konzipiert.
Wer im Wesentlichen auf Marlin fischen will, der ist auf den Malediven de facto falsch. Ascension, Kapverden, Azoren, Karibik, Costa Rica, Australien, Mexico etc. bilden da nach meinen Kenntnissen die vorzugswürdigeren Ziele.
Die Malediven sind aber in Sachen Light Tackle ein kaum zu überbietendes Traumziel, wo – wie unser Trip zeigen sollte – auch der ein oder andere Marlin – quasi als Beifang – erwischt werden kann. 
Wie bereits erwähnt besteht die reelle Chance auf einen Marlin nur beim Wechsel zwischen den Atollen. Im „Channel“ werden deshalb auch besser die stärksten Kombos mit größeren Lures geschleppt. Die Bauchlappen eines beim verlassen des Male-Atolls mit einem Oberflächenlure gefangenen Wahoos vervollständigen unsere Lures. Wie in meinem letzten Bericht ausführlich dargelegt, steigert ein Stück vom Bauchlappen die Fangaussichten auf Schwertträger deutlich.
Die Kollegialität bei uns an Bord schätze ich ganz besonders. Wir versuchen die Fische beim Trolling so fair wie möglich zu verteilen. Es wird daher eine Reihenfolge festgelegt, nach der beim Trolling vorgegangen wird. Wenn die ersten Fische gefangen sind und die Fischartenverteilung dazu führt, dass einer der Kollegen etwa noch keinen Sail hat, dann wird auch ohne weiteres von dieser Reihenfolge abgewichen. 
Es freut einen viel mehr, wenn ein Kollege, der noch keinen Sail gefangen hat, endlich seinen ersten Sail erwischt, anstelle dass man selber den dritten gedrillt hat. Die Fairness geht aber noch viel weiter. Robert und Andreas haben bereits einen Marlin gefangen, Andreas sogar mehrere. Für sie war es selbstverständlich, dass im Falle eines Marlinstrikes André oder ich den Drill übernehmen dürfen. 
Noch bevor wir den Channel erreichen, lande ich einen stattlichen Wahoo. Die MasHibaru, die in der Nacht neben uns geankert hatte, ist in Sichtweite voraus und dampft davon. Augenscheinlich hat es deren Skipper eilig über den Channel zu kommen. Unser Captain sieht das wohl anders, er fährt im Zickzackkurs. Die MasHibaru entfernt sich schnell. Als ob es Ibrahim geahnt hätte, kommt dann auch die erste Sailattacke noch am Rande des Male-Atolls. Es ist schließlich Andreas, der den ersten Sail unserer Reise fängt. Wie gewohnt ein gut gebauter „Maledivensail“ um die 40 kg.





_Stattlicher Sail_​


----------



## Sailfisch (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Malediven 2008 - Der Skipper mit der Glaskugel*

Verabredungsgemäß war bei der Channelüberfahrt also André an der Reihe, weil ich ja mein Pulver mit dem Wahoo bereits verschossen hatte. Ich konnte damit aber gut leben, denn ich meine, eine langsame Steigerung kann niemals schaden. So hoffte ich, dass sich der erste Marlinstrike bei dem ich live dabei sein dürft, bald einstellen würde. Wenn man dann mal bei der Landung eines Marlins dabei war, kann man ja weiter am Projekt „eigener Marlin“ arbeiten. So schipperten wir also auf den Channel, auf dem es erfahrungsgemäß wenige Strikes gibt. Allenfalls Doraden hatten wir bis dato im Channel haken können, doch in diesem Jahr ließen sich diese weder auf dem Channel noch sonst wo blicken. Unser Skipper meinte, die Doraden kämen erst, wenn der Wind beständig zwei Wochen aus Osten bläst. Dann käme der Baitfish und mit ihm die Doraden. 
Nach ca. drei Stunden Fahrt kam dann aus heiterem Himmel der erträumte Biss. Selbstredend hat sich der Marlin nicht für eine unserer 50iger, sondern für eine – wenn auch schwere – 30iger entschieden. 
Unmittelbar nach dem Strike bleibt Andrés Gegner zunächst verborgen, der starke Druck lässt aber einen Marlin sehr wahrscheinlich erscheinen. Nach ca. 10minütigem Drill ist der Fisch ungefähr 40-50 m vom Boot entfernt, dann explodiert der Marlin förmlich. Er setzt zu einer gewaltigen Sprungfolge an und zeigt sich uns in seiner vollen Schönheit. Robert, der mit der Videokamera aufs Oberdeck gegangen war, schreit nur: „Habt Ihr gesehen, was das für ein Fisch ist?“ Hatten wir! Der Marlin hatte sich teilweise komplett aus dem Wasser geschraubt und war gut identifizierbar. Mit Andrés Fotokamera gelingen mir einige sehr schöne Schnappschüsse.




​



​




_Ohne Worte _​
Sehr routiniert bringt André den Marlin – ohne Harness!!! – dann doch schnell ans Boot. Leider zeigt sich, dass die Crew insoweit weniger routiniert war. Beim ersten Versuch, den Marlin an Bord zu zerren saust er die Treppe wieder nach unten und André darf erneut drillen. 
Ihm gelingt es aber dann doch ohne weitere Probleme den Fisch wieder ans Boot zu bringen.
Als der Marlin zum ersten Mal in die Nähe des Bootes kommt und eine Landung möglich erscheint, begibt sich Ibu mit dem Gaff an das untere Ende der Treppe, um den Fisch zu gaffen. Andrés Augen weiten sich, „release, release“ sagte er nur. Die Köpfe der Crew senken sich. André erkannte, dass die Jungs, einschließlich des Skippers, den Fisch entnehmen wollten. Die Chancen des Fisches, der inzwischen ziemlich bräunlich war, zu überleben, waren wohl nach dem Releasen gering, so dass André schließlich sein OK gibt und der Fisch gegafft und schließlich auch verwertet wird. 
An dieser Stelle soll keine catch & release Debatte vom Zaun gebrochen werden, nur soviel: Wenn ein Fisch, vorliegend ein Marlin, von den einheimischen Fischern verwertet werden kann und diese ihn auch verwerten wollen, dann ist es – zumindest nach meiner Überzeugung – nicht am Angler, der Crew dies zu versagen.
Der Marlin, welcher sich als 50 kg Blue Marlin entpuppte, wurde dann auch umgehend, nachdem einige Bilder gemacht worden waren, zerlegt und filetiert. In Knoblauch angebraten hat er uns sehr gut gemundet.





_Am Ziel! _​
Der Tag sollte sich noch zu einem regelrechten Sailfeuerwerk entwickeln. Nach Erreichen des  nächsten Atolls folgen die Sailbisse geradezu im Minutentakt. Insgesamt fangen wir acht Sails an diesem Tag, dazu noch zwei Wahoo und eben den Marlin. Man kann eigentlich nicht viel mehr von einem Trollingtag auf den Malediven verlangen.





_Und zurück! _​
Am Abend ankern wir wieder zusammen mit der MasHibaru. Gemeinsam speisen wir in relaxter Atmosphäre bei uns an Bord. Mit fünf Sails stehen die Jungs auch gar nicht schlecht dar, wenngleich der Marlin uns in der Punktewertung gut nach vorne gebracht hat. Die üblichen Sprüche und Witze – Second place is first looser! etc. – werden gerissen. Alle haben ihren Spaß! 





_Gemeinsames Abendessen an Bord der KandiHibaru._​
Die Trollingfischerei wird aber in den nächsten Tagen etwas zäher. Bekommen wir an den folgenden Tagen noch mehrere Sailattacken und können auch noch einige haken, so nimmt die Zahl der Bisse immer weiter ab. Konstant bleibt hingegen die Anzahl der Wahoos, regelmäßig können wir zwei bis drei am Tag verhaften. 





_Ich mit Maledivendurchschnittswahoo _​




_Robert ebenfalls mit Durchschnittswahoo_​
Während seines ersten Urlaubs auf der Hibaru hatte André mit seinen Mitreisenden einen 28 kg großen Barrakuda gefangen. So sehr wir uns auch bemühten, ein großer Barrakuda war aber nicht an den Haken zu bekommen. Robert und Andreas landen bei einem Doppelstrike zwei kleinere Exemplare, deren Drill aber doch etwas langweilig anmutete. 
Am letzten Tag sollten sich noch zwei Barrakudas für unsere Popper interessieren. Der erste schnappte sich meinen, nahm einige Meter Schnur und konnte ihn dann aber leider wieder abschütteln. Allerdings war es auch eher ein kleinerer Vertreter um die 1m –Marke. Roberts Popper wird hingegen von einem deutlich stattlicheren Exemplar angegriffen. Bei der ersten Attacke springt der Barrakuda aber am Popper vorbei, zeigt uns aber seine gesamte Größe. 20 kg wird er gut und gerne auf die Waage gebracht haben. Bei der zweiten Attacke erwischt er den Popper dann leicht von vorn. Leider durchtrennt er mit seinen rasiermesserscharfen Zähnen auch gleich die Vorfachschnur.





_Robert und Andreas mit kleineren Barrakudas _​
Neben den mit Bauchlappen bestückten Oberflächenlures schleppen wir immer wieder auch – je nach Vorrätigkeit – ganze Köderfische. In Ägypten hatten Robert, Andreas und André damit guten Erfolg, bis dato hatten wir die Fische aber auf den Malediven noch nicht richtig zum Laufen gebracht. Doch André – neuer Assistenzarzt von Prof. Brinkmann – entwickelte sich zum guten Chirurgen und vernähte die Fische so gut, dass sie ordentlich zu schleppen waren. Dabei verwendeten wir entweder zwei Einzelhaken oder aber einen Einzelhaken mit Drilling, jeweils am Stahlvorfach. 





_Mit stahlgeriggtem Bonito gefangener Sail_​
Vermeintlich sollen ja Sails äußerst vorsichtig sein und jeglichen Stahl meiden. Wir konnten anderes feststellen. Den am 2mm starken Stahl geschleppten Bonito „atmete“ der Sail mal ohne jegliche Bedenken ein. Auch kleine geriggte Barrakudas – zu meist von Robert beim Nachtfischen erbeutet – erwiesen sich als sehr fängig, nicht nur auf Sail, sondern auch auf Wahoo. 





_Von Dr. Schwarzat aufgeriggter Barrakuda_​
Schließlich entsprang auch das zweite Highlight unserer Tour einem Biss auf einen getrollten Bonito. Am 5. Abend unsere Tour lagen wir in einem kleineren Atoll-Einlauf vor Anker, um dort zu übernachten. Um unser Boot herum tobte alles. Fische über Fische, insbesondere ein Bonitoschwarm fand immer wieder den Weg zurück in den Lichtkegel. Zunächst konnten wir sie aber nicht für unsere Köder interessieren. Erst als Andreas ein Makrelenpaternoster hervorholt und der Captain einen ähnlichen Federköder auspackt, kommen die Bisse im Sekundentakt. André bekommt einen Glanz in die Augen, er beginnt sofort mir dem Riggen. Die Bonitos wandern dann aufgeriggt sofort in die Gefriertruhe an Bord. 30 Stück können wir fangen, die Crew legt die meisten davon am kommenden Tag zum trocknen aufs Oberdeck. Getrockneter Bonito gilt als Delikatesse auf den Malediven. Als kleiner Snack zwischendurch genießen wir auch tags darauf den getrockneten Fisch!
Aber zurück zum zweiten Highlight unserer Tour. Am folgenden Morgen ist eigentlich Robert an der Reihe beim Trolling, ich wäre danach dran. Es hat sich aber gezeigt, dass André unser Frühaufsteher ist. Meistens bringt er die Ruten bereits zwischen 6 und 6:30 Uhr aus, wohingegen der Rest der Nation erst später eintrudelt. Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich häufig der letzte bin. Allerdings ist das Schlafbedürfnis des einen oder anderen Mitreisenden tagsüber sehr ausgeprägt. 

Dank meines besonders guten Drahtes zum lieben Gott, werde ich aber am 6. Tag unserer Reise sehr früh wach. Kurz nach 6 Uhr stehe ich mit André an Deck. Die Crew lichtet den Anker, wir holen die gefrorenen Bonitos und andere vorgeriggte Köder aus dem Kühlschrank und bringen diese aus. Von Robert – eigentlich an der Reihe – fehlt jede Spur. Also bin ich am dransten! 
Wir trollen mit zwei geriggten Bonitos, zwei Wobblern und zwei Ilandern mit Bauchlappen geriggt. Der äußere Bonito springt mehr über das Wasser als dass er ordentlich läuft. Ich sage André, dass ich da wenig Hoffnung auf einen Biss habe, spiele zudem mit dem Gedanken, den Köder auszutauschen. Zu einer Entscheidung brauchte ich aber nicht mehr zu kommen, denn plötzlich ist die Rute krumm und die 4/0 Duell singt ihr Lied. Ein gewaltiger erster Run! Der Fisch reist fast die gesamte Schnur von der Rolle. Ibrahim wirft den Rückwärtsgang rein und ich kann einige Meter Schnur zurückgewinnen. Es ist aber deutlich zu merken, dass am anderen Ende ein würdiger Gegner ist. 
Für einen Wahoo ist der Widerstand zu groß, oder es müsste schon ein sehr großes Exemplar sein. Die Durchschnittsgröße der Maledivenwahoos liegt um die 8 kg. Wir konnten Exemplare bis 14 kg erwischen, weshalb es sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, dass es ein Wahoo ist. Auch ein Sail erscheint eher unwahrscheinlich, denn der hätte sich an der Oberfläche gezeigt. Der Fisch war aber in die Tiefe gegangen, so dass die Vermutung für einen Thunfisch spricht. Nach ca. 15minütigem Drill kommt der Fisch ungefähr 60 – 80 m hinter dem Boot hoch. Er leistet kaum mehr Widerstand, die Schur hat sich um die Schwanzflosse geschlungen und er kommt uns dem Ende voran entgegen. Ein silbriger Glanz ist zu sehen. Kein Sail, für einen Wahoo zu dick. Ein GT? Ich befürchte das Schlimmste! GT´s sind uns beim Trolling eher weniger willkommen. Egal, es wäre zumindest ein sehr stattliches Exemplar, wie sich beim Näherkommen immer deutlicher abzeichnet. 
Robert und Andreas haben derweil mitbekommen, dass etwas Interessantes passiert und finden sich am Heck ein. Auch der Skipper beäugt unseren Fang aufmerksam. Schließlich ist auch er es, der den Fisch als erstes richtig als Dogtooth identifiziert. Behutsam bringe ich den Fisch ans Boot, Ibu hat das Gaff bereit und kann den Fisch sicher landen. Als er die Treppe empor gebracht wird, zeigt sich die tatsächliche Größe. Jubel bricht aus. Die Waage zeigt später 33,5 kg. Was für ein Fisch! Für mich ist der Urlaub damit gelaufen – dachte ich jedenfalls.




​




_Mein 33,5 kg Doggie_​
Alle gratulieren herzlich und freuen sich mit mir. Robert meint, das sei ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit. Er spielt auf den vergangenen Trip an, da hatte er einen schönen Yellowfin gefangen, der eigentlich meiner gewesen wäre, wenn ich nicht gerade das stille Örtchen besucht hätte. 
In diesem Jahr bleiben die Yellowfins aber leider aus. Nur ein einziger verirrt sich mitten im Atoll auf einen unserer Wobbler. Mit 6,5 kg auch nicht gerade ein Riese.





_Ich mit kleinem Yellowfin. _​
Robert hatte in diesem Jahr mit Abstand die härtesten Drills. Bei einem Sail-Doppelstrike nimmt ihm der Sail an der 30iger verdammt viel Schnur ab. Auf der Rolle ist fast kaum mehr Schnur. Weil André parallel drillt ist es nicht möglich, mit dem Boot zu manövrieren. Kurzum wechselt Robert ins Dingi über und drillt von dort aus weiter. Benzin können sie getrost sparen, der Fisch zieht das Dingi hinter sich her. 





_Doppelstrike_​



​




_Robert der Dingidriller! _​
André hat dann seinen Sail doch recht schnell am Boot. Der Haken wird gelöst, eine Gewebeprobe entnommen und der Fisch verschwindet wieder in seinem Element. Unser Badenser ist derweil fast außer Sichtweite geraten, so weit hat ihn der Sail bereits gezogen. Wir überlegen, ob es sich tatsächlich um einen Sail handelt oder ob es nicht doch ein Marlin sein könnte. Einen so starken Sail hatten wir bis jetzt noch nicht erlebt. Doch Andreas und André sind sich beide sicher, dass sie den Fisch beim ersten Sprung als Sail identifiziert haben. 
Ibrahim wendet das Boot und wir nehmen die Verfolgung von Robert auf. Schließlich kommt das Dingi, aber auch der Sail in unmittelbare Nähe der KandiHibaru. Vom Bug kann ich den Sail gut im Wasser erkennen. Ich frage mich, warum Robert so große Probleme hat ihn auszudrillen, denn es ist kein überdurchschnittlich großer Sail. Wie sich zeigen sollte war der Fisch quer gehakt, so dass es Robert sehr schwer fallen musste, den Fisch beizupumpen. Es gelingt im Ergebnis aber trotzdem. Als der Fisch ins Dingi gewuchtet wird, zieht sich Robert einen tiefen Schnitt am rechten Arm zu. Dank der umfangreichen Reiseapotheke, welche mir mein Cousin – studierter Pharmazeut und angehender Arzt – zusammengestellt hatte, konnten wir aber schlimmeres verhindern. 
Besagte Reiseapotheke kam dann auch nochmals zum Einsatz, als bei der mittäglichen Entspannung auf einer unbewohnten Insel Andreas sich eine nicht unproblematische Schnittwunde am rechten Fuß zugezogen hatte. Aber auch dieses einschneidende Ereignis haben wir bewältigt. In Zukunft nehmen wir aber am besten meinen Cousin als medizinische Absicherung mit, Nadel und Faden ist ja vor Ort! 





_Vorschriftsmäßige Versorgung der Gebrechen!_​


----------



## Sailfisch (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Malediven 2008 - Der Skipper mit der Glaskugel*

Der berüchtigte Spruch: „Und wenn Du meinst, es kann nicht schlimmer kommen …“ müsste bei uns wohl ins Gegenteil verkehrt werden. Alle waren sehr zufrieden und wir sahen einem ruhigen Ende unserer Reise entgegen. Bereits zwei Tage vor unserem Abflug nehmen wir Kurs auf Male, um im dortigen Atoll noch einige GT´s zu erwischen. 
Die Glaskugel unseres Skippers erwies sich mal wieder als tragfähiges Instrument für die Zukunftsvorhersage. Bereits den ersten Marlin hatte er vorausgesagt. „tomorrow mornig first popping, than trolling near the reef, than channel and marlin!“ So seine Prophezeiung am ersten Tag unserer Reise! Am Abend des drittletzten Tages eröffnete er uns mit einem süffisanten Grinsen im Gesicht „tomorrow marlin“. Der Lacher war angekommen!
Nachdem nun auch André seinen Marlin gefangen hatte, war es an mir einen etwaigen Strike zu verwerten. Mein bereits erwähnter guter Draht nach oben lässt mich dann am folgenden Tag bis 9 Uhr den Schlaf der Gerechten schlafen. Kaum habe ich mich an Deck begeben, um Richard David Prechts „Wer bin ich und wenn ja, wie viele?“ auszulesen (übrigens sehr zu empfehlen), da kommt auch schon der Biss. Bei der ersten Attacke verfehlt der Marlin den Köder. Robert hat aber die Rute sofort in der Hand und kann ihn bei seiner zweiten Attacke haken. Er übergibt mir die Rute und der Tanz beginnt. Der Marlin hat sich dieses Mal tatsächlich für die 50iger-Kombos (leider keine Stand up) entschieden und nimmt Schnur, als ob ihn die 8 kg Bremskraft überhaupt nicht interessieren würden. Der Spulenkern der 6/0 Duell kommt unerfreulich nahe. Doch Ibrahim hat alles im Griff. Er wendet das Boot und nimmt mit voller Fahrt die Verfolgung auf. Teilweise ist die Leine so schlaff, dass ich Angst habe der Fisch könnte verloren sein. Als die Rolle aber fast wieder voll ist, da bekomme ich auch wieder starken Druck auf die Rute. Nicht weit vom Boot entfernt setzt der Marlin zu einer bemerkenswerten Sprungserie an und entfernt sich in einer Geschwindigkeit vom Boot, wie ich es bis dato noch nie erlebt habe. Sails legen ja auch meist einen guten ersten Run hin, dass aber ein Fisch beim zweiten Run quasi ohne Kraftverlust durch den ersten die Rolle erneut leert, war mir neu. Mit einem Affenzahn läuft die Schnur ab. Der Spulenkern wird sichtbar, ich gebe den Fisch im Kopf schon verloren. Ich stehe an der Steuerbordseite des Bootes und der Fisch macht sich nach vorn davon. Warten auf den Abriss. Doch Ibrahim gibt Vollgas und es geht erneut dem Fisch hinterher. Gleichwohl gewinnt er noch Schnur und das nicht zu knapp. Andreas greift von hinten beherzt zu und geht über den Strikepunkt ganz nach oben. Entweder es knallt oder wir schaffen es. Um zu verhindern, dass nur noch meine Schuhe an Bord stehen und ich in Stuart Campbell Manier über Bord gehe, unterstützt er mich beim Halten der Rute. Wie durch ein Wunder reist die Schnur nicht. Meter um Meter gewinne ich Leine zurück auf die Rolle. Ca. eine halbe Stunde kämpfe ich mit dem Fisch. Doch das kleine Harness – welches bei uns nur spaßeshalber Leibchen genannt wird – in Kombination mit der Trollingrute setzen mir stärker zu als ich es erwartet hätte. Der gesamte Druck geht ins Kreuz und die Schmerzen nehmen deutlich zu. Ich muss einsehen, wenn der Fisch nicht relativ schnell gelandet werden kann, muss ein anderer den Schlussspurt übernehmen. Robert und André filmen. Ich bitte schließlich Andreas mir zu helfen. Zunächst hält er nur die Rute, um mein Kreuz kurzfristig zu entlasten. Leider werden die Schmerzen stärker. Andreas zieht sich sein Harness, um zu übernehmen. Da kann ich dem Fisch plötzlich doch noch mal einige Meter abnehmen. Die Doppelleine kommt auf die Rolle. Hoffnung keimt in mir auf. Sollte ich es doch allein schaffen? Der Traum ist nur von kurzer Dauer, der Gegner rafft sich auf und nimmt mir in einem kurzen Run an die 200m ab. Ich übergebe an Andreas. 
Ich hatte nun eigentlich damit gerechnet, dass dieser binnen 5 Minuten das Spektakel beendet und den Fisch ans Boot bringt. Weit gefehlt! Es bedarf weiterer 30 Minuten intensiven Drills bis der Marlin schließlich ins Boot gezogen werden kann. Andreas ist nicht minder mitgenommen als ich. Der Fisch ist ebenfalls am Ende seiner Kräfte. Als er ins Boot gezogen wird leistet er keinen Widerstand mehr. Auf Deck wird klar, dieser Blue Marlin ist deutlich größer als der erste unserer Tour. Er ist insbesondere viel dicker. Euphorische Stimmung ist an Bord. Die Jungs steigen aufs Oberdeck und springen in die See. Voller Freude tue ich es ihnen nach. Unsere Waage geht leider nur bis 99 kg und es ist auch mehr als schwierig den Fisch auf dem Boot zu wiegen. Die Schätzungen gehen von 110 – 140 kg. Ich verbuche den Fisch als 100+! Eine Marlin-Co-Produktion von einem guten Team, bestehend aus André – zuständig für den Lure – Robert – der den Anhieb gesetzt hat – mir – der gut die hälfte des Drills übernommen hat – Andreas – der den Fisch ans Boot gebracht hat – Ibrahim, unserem Kapitän – der zur richtigen Zeit die richtigen Hebel betätigt hat – und nicht zuletzt der gesamten Crew – die den Fisch schließlich ins Boot gebracht hat. 





_Mein erster Marlin!_​

Für mich geht der Fisch als „mein erster Marlin“ in die Geschichte ein. Mein Steigerungspotential habe ich mir weiterhin erhalten. Den nächsten Marlin möchte ich dann schon selbst ausdrillen, bestenfalls auch noch anschlagen. Vielleicht habe ich Glück und es ist ein etwas kleinerer, oder aber er beist auf eine Stand-up-Kombo, die es mir beim Drill leichter macht. Ganz sicher werde ich beim nächsten Trip auch ein besseres Harness dabei haben! Auch das Fitnessstudie werde ich zukünftig häufiger besuchen und die wichtigen Stellen entsprechend trainieren.  
Der eine oder andere Großwildjäger mag diese Zeilen nun belächeln – vielleicht auch zu Recht. Fakt ist aber, dass diese Zeilen authentisch sind. So war es, und nicht anders! 
Klar hätte ich den Drill gern allein beendet, aber es hat nicht sollen sein. Da hilft alles Lamentieren über Boot, Material, Fischgröße usw. nichts. Ich bin trotzdem stolz auf meinen ersten Marlin und auf meine Mitreisenden und die gesamte Crew, welche mich nach Kräften unterstützt haben. 
Fünf Zigarren sind mir noch verblieben, eigentlich hatte ich für jeden Tag zwei. Klar dass ich die gerne „geopfert“ habe.





_Eine spitzen Truppe, wo sich jeder auch für den anderen freut!_​
Einen für mich sehr großen Vorteil einer Maledivensafari möchte ich an dieser Stelle nicht unerwähnt lassen. In der heutigen Zeit ist das Leben im Allgemeinen ja nicht gerade sehr ruhig. Sei es der Druck am Arbeitsplatz, sei es die Flut an (schlechten) Nachrichten, die jeden Tag über einen hereinbrechen. Zwei Wochen auf einem Boot auf den Malediven bieten da eine tolle Gelegenheit mal Abstand zu gewinnen und Energie zu tanken. Wenn man dann noch ein gutes Buch liest, welches ich in diesem Jahr erst am dritten Tag angefasst habe, dann kann man sich wirklich entspannen.     

Was bleibt sind unvergessliche Erinnerungen. Den Augenblick, als die Rolle beim Marlindrill leer zu laufen drohte, werde ich Zeit Lebens nicht vergessen. Mit André haben wir unser „Winning-Team“ um einen sympathischen – wenn auch teilweise etwas wortkargen – Norddeutschen verstärkt. In dieser Zusammensetzung sind wir bestimmt nicht das letzte Mal unterwegs gewesen und auch die Malediven werden uns wieder sehen.      

Den Bericht des Assistenzarztes Dr. André Schwarzat, auch bekannt als "Der wortkarge Norddeutsche", findet Ihr übrigens hier! 




​


----------



## Sailfisch (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Malediven 2008 - Der Skipper mit der Glaskugel*

Noch einige Impressionen:




​



​



​



​



​



​



​



​



​



​



​



​



​



​



​


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Malediven 2008 - Der Skipper mit der Glaskugel*

Schöner Bericht Kai!


----------



## bacalo (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Malediven 2008 - Der Skipper mit der Glaskugel*

@ Sailfisch,

ich hoffe du hast nicht dagegen einzuwenden,
wenn ich deinen Bericht für das Magazin vorschlage.

Vielen Dank für diese schön geschriebene, 
(wirklich) bildhafte Bescherung#6.

:vik:Glückwunsch zu dem Erlebten:vik:

Gruß
Peter


----------



## larsgerkens (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Malediven 2008 - Der Skipper mit der Glaskugel*

klasse bericht und geniale bilder!!!!
schönen dank dafür !!!
petri und gruß
lars


----------



## GreenMonsta (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Malediven 2008 - Der Skipper mit der Glaskugel*

Also ich kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen,geile Bilder+Fische und natürlich eine Traumgegend 


Peri Heil an alle Fänger


----------



## PsychoBo (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Malediven 2008 - Der Skipper mit der Glaskugel*

Geiler Tripp, super Bericht! 
Petri zu den Fischen!


----------



## ralle (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Malediven 2008 - Der Skipper mit der Glaskugel*

#6#6#6


----------



## Johnnie Walker (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Malediven 2008 - Der Skipper mit der Glaskugel*

Um sich sowas leisten zu können lohnt es sich hart zu arbeiten!
Wenn ich groß bin....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Malediven 2008 - Der Skipper mit der Glaskugel*

Ja leck mich am Ärmel, was für ein beeindruckender Bericht. Und erst die Fotos, einfach bloß Klasse!!|bigeyes#6


----------



## Frank 77 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Malediven 2008 - Der Skipper mit der Glaskugel*

Sehr schöner Bericht ....... war ne schöne Abendlektüre...


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Malediven 2008 - Der Skipper mit der Glaskugel*

Ganz hervorragender Bericht Kai, da muß man neidisch werden.


----------



## saily (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Malediven 2008 - Der Skipper mit der Glaskugel*

Grüß Dich Kai,

danke für den erstklassigen Bericht. Glückwunsch zum Marlin und all den anderen schönen Fischen und vor allem auch dazu dass  du so viel Freude hattest. Darauf kommt es in einem gelungenen Urlaub an! #6

Beste Grüße

Franz#h


----------



## story300 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Malediven 2008 - Der Skipper mit der Glaskugel*

Moin moin zusammen.

Kai, vielen Dank für diesen super tollen Bericht. #6
Hast Du dir wirklich sehr viel Mühe gegeben und es liegt dir ja auch sogut zu schreiben. 

Bei Deinen Schilderungen flammt es gleich wieder auf als währe es alles gestern gewesen... einfach nur schön.

Da könnte ich sofort wieder losfahren, die ersten Tage daheim sind ja abgearbeitet 

Ich werde diesen Link auch mal bei uns im Forum der "Norwegen-Angelfreunde" einstellen, als besonders schöne Ergänzung zu meinem Bericht.

Vielen Dank und bis zum nächstenmal #h

Gruß vom " wortkargen-Norddeutschen "


----------



## Laksos (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Malediven 2008 - Der Skipper mit der Glaskugel*

Wunderschöner und spannender Klassebericht mit tollen Fotos, Kai! #6

Wenn du 'nen ordentlichen Bierbauch hättest, hätte "das Leibchen" auch nicht so locker geschlabbert... :q


----------



## FalkenFisch (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Malediven 2008 - Der Skipper mit der Glaskugel*

Ja Ja, 14 Tage Pause vom Strom der schlechten Nachrichten wären schon nicht schlecht . . . |uhoh:

Glückwunsch zu den tollen Erlebnissen und natürlich zum Marlin, auch wenn´s eine "Gemeinschaftsproduktion" war. Bei dem nächsten klappt es dann sicher auch allein . . . 

Danke für den Bericht und die schönen Bilder, war zumindest für 14 Minuten mal Pause vom Strom der schlechten Nachrichten . . . :vik:


----------



## serviola (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Malediven 2008 - Der Skipper mit der Glaskugel*

Kai,

five stars für dich und die Jungs. 

Was zählt ist die Freude an der Sache und die scheint ihr ja reichlich gehabt zu haben. Ein bisschen mehr Mukis, das würde dir sicher gut tun. Du weisst ja nun wo es noch fehlt, und Ziele sollten einem im Leben nie ausgehen.
TL


----------



## rob (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Malediven 2008 - Der Skipper mit der Glaskugel*

super bericht und super bilder.
wie immer toll!

lg rob


----------



## ullsok (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Malediven 2008 - Der Skipper mit der Glaskugel*

Hallo Kai,

ich sage nur #6#6#6

Glückwunsch zu dem Marlin - so einer fehlt mir auch noch|wavey:


----------



## Honeyball (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Malediven 2008 - Der Skipper mit der Glaskugel*

Die beste Lektüre für diesen grauen Dezembermorgen!!!

Absolute Klasse, Kai#6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Malediven 2008 - Der Skipper mit der Glaskugel*

1a Bericht...da kommt Fernweh auf...


----------



## Silvo (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Malediven 2008 - Der Skipper mit der Glaskugel*

WOW|bigeyes..........................#6#6#6


----------



## Ossipeter (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Malediven 2008 - Der Skipper mit der Glaskugel*

Einfach Klasse!
Herzlichen Dank, dass du uns daran teilhaben lässt.


----------



## Debilofant (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Malediven 2008 - Der Skipper mit der Glaskugel*

Astrein geschilderter und durchweg begeisternder Bericht von Eurem Trip, Kai, tolle Fische! #6#6#6

Als Tiefseegrundklopfpappnase ist mir vor allem die auf Naturköder zur Oberfläche beförderte nächtliche Rochengestalt von 2,50 m ins Auge gestochen, eine wahrlich exotische Kreatur, auch wenn deren Kampfkraft und das Drillerlebnis bei einem solchen Flattermann nicht an die heißblütigen Schwergewichte heranreicht.

Also, besten Dank für die spannende Lektüre und natürlich besonderen Glückwunsch zum geglückten Marlineinstand!

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Malediven 2008 - Der Skipper mit der Glaskugel*

Wow!!!#6

Der Bericht und vor Allem die Bilder sind erste Sahne!!!#r

Mal Interessehalber eine Frage;

Was hat es mit der bräunlichen Verfärbung der Marlins beim Drill auf sich?


----------



## story300 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Malediven 2008 - Der Skipper mit der Glaskugel*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Was hat es mit der bräunlichen Verfärbung der Marlins beim Drill auf sich?



Marlin und Sailfische verfärben sich braun wenn sie sich total verausgabt haben und kurz vor der totalen Erschöpfung stehen.

Ist ein Fisch erstmal so stark ausgepowert, hat er nur noch wenig Chance sich zu erholen.

Manche Fische sind noch wirklich silbern wenn sie gelandet werden und anderen total braun.

Gruß André


----------



## zulu (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Malediven 2008 - Der Skipper mit der Glaskugel*

Hallo Kai !

Ich gratuliere Euch zu der gelungenen Reise.

Wenn es doch nur immer so wäre.

Dir ganz besonderen Glückwunsch zu dem
Doggy, der so wie ich eben auf der HP vom 
BGFC lesen konnte , als neuer deutscher 
Rekord anerkannt wurde.

Weiter so.  #6

Z.


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Malediven 2008 - Der Skipper mit der Glaskugel*

Aha- wieder was gelernt!

Also ist das nicht nur eine äusserliche Stressreaktion, sondern hat mit der Erschöpfung des Fisches zu tun- vergleichbar mit Übersäuerung der Muskeln bei einem Ausdauersportler.

Danke, Herr Erklärbär#6


----------



## Sailfisch (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Malediven 2008 - Der Skipper mit der Glaskugel*

Besten Dank für Eure netten Worte! Das motiviert mich auch von den kommenden Trips wieder einen anständigen Bericht zu schreiben.

Danke auch an André für die Erklärung und Verlinkung!


----------



## Dart (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Malediven 2008 - Der Skipper mit der Glaskugel*

Ich bin schwer beeindruckt. Die Flut an imposanten Bildern.... die Einstellung mit der man an solch ein gemeinsames Erleben rangehen sollte.... das technische Wissen das vermittelt wurde...plus der unterhaltsamen Nuance machen den Bericht zu einem echten Highlight, das man in dieser Art nur seeeehr selten findet.
Das Beste was ich seit langem gelesen habe.
Grosses Tennis:m
...und ein ganz dickes Petrie an alle Beteiligten.
Herzliche Grüße, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Marlin1 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Malediven 2008 - Der Skipper mit der Glaskugel*

Grüß dich Kai.

Welcome back, wenn auch etwas verspätet.

Ein echter 5 Sterne Bericht ! Vielen Dank, da kommt man wieder ins Träumen.
Herzliche Glückwünsche auch dir, zu deinen beiden echten Ausnahmefischen !

Allerbeste Glückwünsche auch an deine 3 Kollegen, das waren ja wirklich tolle Tage. Auch das Schiff hat dieses mal wohl perfekt gepasst. 
Das ihr euere tollen Erlebnisse mit uns allen teilt macht 
das ganze noch perfekter !!:m 
Nochmals danke dafür.

Und mach dir keine Gedanken wegen deines ersten Marlins, ich denke viele würden sich wünschen ihren ersten Marlin so wie du zu fangen und ihn auch so perfekt präsentieren zu können.
Die Physis dazu hast du auch, nur an deinem Gimbal mußt du 
fürs nächste Mal noch arbeiten, so oder so !! 
(Zunehmen oder mit Klettverschluss) !!

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## Tortugaf (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Malediven 2008 - Der Skipper mit der Glaskugel*

Auch mein Glückwunsch an euch. :m Was für ein Urlaub,wenn ihr immer für jeden guten Fisch eine Zigarre raucht ,hört man euch bald bis Mexico husten.:q Das Gleiche müsste man auch mal hier machen eine Woche o.mehr auf See u.Küste abklappern. G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## SimonHH (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Malediven 2008 - Der Skipper mit der Glaskugel*

|bigeyes...boah ey...wie klasse war das denn? 

glückwunsch zu dem äuserst gelungenen bericht und nomma glühstrumpf euch allen zu den gefangenen fischen #6










...nächstes mal komm ich mit


----------



## HD4ever (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Malediven 2008 - Der Skipper mit der Glaskugel*

schööööner Bericht mit tollen Fotos ! :m
was es doch für schöne Fische so alles gibt :k
son Marlindrill vom Kleinboot stellt sicher so einiges in den Schatten |bla: |bla: |bla:


----------



## peitscher (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Malediven 2008 - Der Skipper mit der Glaskugel*

ein wirklich super gestalteter bericht mit klassen fotos!!!!
da bekommt man richtig lust auf das erste mal soooo richtig hochseeangeln

lg christian


----------



## Reisender (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Malediven 2008 - Der Skipper mit der Glaskugel*

Da bleibt kein Auge trocken !! #h

Sehr schöner Bericht mit viel nähe zum Meer und Fisch !! #6

Gratulation  |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Sailfisch (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Malediven 2008 - Der Skipper mit der Glaskugel*

Auch Euch nochmals besten Dank für das Lob meines Berichts! Ich werde mich bemühen auch von den kommenden Reisen wieder zu berichten.


----------



## macmarco (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Malediven 2008 - Der Skipper mit der Glaskugel*

Hey.... Ein sehr gelungender Bericht und Petri zu den schönen Fischen.#6#6#6
Hat richtig Spaß gemacht zu lesen und Bilder zu schauen


----------



## Zacharias Zander (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Malediven 2008 - Der Skipper mit der Glaskugel*

Super Bericht und Bilder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

